# Friday Fun - ears



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on lets see ears - long and luscious, wet and bedraggled or my fav flapping in the wind as our dogs charge through life with joyful exuberance 

(I'm proud of myself for getting a fun thread started before 11:00pm


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

love the second pic so so so much!!! 



Cricket's Super Long EARS~


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is timely, when we were taking the jumping ones last week my son got this one too, the camera is letting the light affect the photo's at the moment so its not the clearest pic but it made us laugh, he just did a little bouncy jump every time he got to the slope, he wasn't actually jumping over anything....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how cute is he!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's Maggie's flying ears.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Rabbit ears










Silly ears










More silly ears










Synchronised ears (and Chance pretending to be a GSD)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous ears


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous ears everywhere.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Not happy about this but her goes. Jake would have no part.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL!
That first pic of Oz made me laugh out loud


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> LOL!
> That first pic of Oz made me laugh out loud


He is so easy going.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Snow yippee ears!!







I'm going to pull your tail off, super flappy ears!







Lion ears!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm asleep ears!













Fun in the sun ears!

Sorry! Got carried away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There can never be too many Jasper Black ear pictures (or any other pictures) - I love him 

Do you pluck the insides of Jasper's ears - Dot's ears are super hairy - right down to the ear opening and that has tufties growing out  I do sometimes pull the tufties out and the groomers certainly do...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's not too bad Marzi. I have always plucked right from being small, It was easier when he used to fit on my lap, 







Look how cute he is!!! Hehehehe 
Here you go, I know it's not ears but cut overload!



















I dont need to pluck very often now though, probably once every 3 - 6 months. Seems not to grow as quick in the winter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cute, not cut! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Very, very cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Eeeek super cute alert! Gorgeous cuddle fluffkins!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh my god......those photos of Jasper are mega cute....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's was so cute! Still is  he has always been so cuddly and still likes to snuggle now he's a big boy but he doesn't quite fit in my knee the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

Fabulous ears! I don't think I have and photos of Murphy's ears. I will sort this out ASAP


----------

